# Can you tell the story of the Bible?



## ReadBavinck (Nov 30, 2006)

When we do apologetics we need to tell people meta-narrative of scripture, especially to younger people who often don't know the basic story of scripture even if they have grown up in the church. Our faith has it roots not in timeless truths, but timely truths. It has been God's actual working in actual history that has shaped our faith: "who suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, dead and buried." (I'm getting a lot of this from Michael Horton.)

And in our time of broken relationships, shallow culture, and lack of historical perspective good stories which give meaning to a person's place in the world can sometimes have a greater impact than an argument, not to put one against the other. 

If you were talking with someone and were to tell them the overall story of the Bible, what would you say? How would you structure it--don't most good stories have a beginning, middle, and an end? What would you be sure to include? Could you do it in less than 1500 words? What might it's title be? 

c'mon give it a try!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 30, 2006)

This should be interesting - I may give it a shot - would like to see other's efforts!


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 30, 2006)

I won't attempt it, but at the back of the ESV Journaling Bible is a tract, entitled, "God's Plan to Save You." You can also find it online here: http://www.gnpcb.org/product/663575729983

Besides the "Sinner's Prayer" offered at the end, I've found this to be a worthy presentation, as it's the only tract that speaks in a narrative way from Creation to Fall to Redemption.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2006)

jdlongmire said:


> This should be interesting - I may give it a shot - would like to see other's efforts!



Are you going to have seven "Chapters"?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree totally!!!

This board is heavy on apologetics - but - I might get some hate mail - but apologetics is mostly for Christians trying to prove why they believe the way they already do. They believe the same way many times, but they just want to argue about the process by which they got there. 

Many seminary students who like calvinism concentrate heavily on learning big words like presuppositionalism and evidentialism and talk about Van tillian this and that...but I would say that this is largely USELESS - when it comes to interacting with your normal unsaved person on the street who is looking for simple answers and is suspicious of technical jargon because it sounds like lawyer-ese. 

Christianity should always be presented in plain language to unsaved and technical terms ought to be minimized. Technical terms put the Bible out of reach and make it distance. Simple prayers and telling the story makes the BIble intimate and familiar to people.



People do not believe because of apologetical knockouts ("oh..you know, I really just cannot counter your cosmological argument - therefore I must see the glory of Christ and love him..."). 


They are brought to Christ through revelation, not information. They hear this story of Scripture and it captivates them. They see its unity and thus its beauty and it allures them.

A great harm is being done when apologetical technical jargon is prioritized over simple evangelistic storying and the priority of prayers and of being a friend and helper to unsaved neighbors. 




Yes, thanks for starting this thread brother. 

Over here in Indonesia, chronological Bible storying really captivates people. And it is a way to show the glory of Christ without overtly "evangelizing" or prosyletizing..you're just telling a story! 

Also, among tribal peoples in Papua this medium is even more powerful. One colleague of mine was simply reading the Book of Judges as a narrative to an assembled crowd in Papua and the place was bustling with noise. He stopped and tried to see why they were not silent for his reading. 

Some men responded by saying, "This book is describing us! The Book of Judges is about OUR life!" Quite a lot of conviction and emotion from merely reading the text with feeling (and without commentary)...!

Maybe all cultures are not tribal nor still engage in clan warfare and superstition to the same degree as these interior tribal peoples....but this illustrates the power of the Storied Word.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2006)

The three word summary of the Bible is "Creation, Fall, Redemption"

One of the best summaries I've seen is contained in Douglas Jones piece called Why & What: A Brief Introduction to Christianity. It probably prints out to about 16 to 22 pages. I love it for it's depth AND conciseness.


It can be found here:
http://www.the-highway.com/brief_intro.html


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2006)

Good points Trevor.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 30, 2006)

This Christian Life

rsc


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 30, 2006)

Tune in to the Covenant of Grace, and push "play".

"We've got the whole story, punctuated with song, verse, sermons, proverbs, philosophy, letters, and a couple big 'ole visions that do a lot of recap and prospect, just to keep it interesting. Sit back and enjoy the documentary."

(intermission about 2/3 through the presentation)


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, Dr. Clark included his piece and I'm looking forward to reading it. Thank you sir.

I'm going to include my summary of the history of redemption in three parts:

http://theheartbeatofheaven.solideogloria.com/2006/09/history-of-redemption-part-one-of.html

http://theheartbeatofheaven.solideogloria.com/2006/09/history-of-redemption-part-two-of.html

http://theheartbeatofheaven.solideogloria.com/2006/09/history-of-redemption-part-three-of.html


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 30, 2006)

Good post Trevor.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Dec 1, 2006)

I've enjoyed reading the posts on this thread. Maybe some of you will use this Lord's day to reflect on the Story and give it to us on Monday?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 10, 2006)

My professor in Bible Doctrines I made us write out "the Christian Story." First we had to do it in 200 words. Then as we continued in the study of different doctrines, we had to expand it. The end was about 400 words, and I would say that it was a very helpful exercise, as it made us think about what is really important in the biblical story.


----------

